# Black sand.



## TDI-line (4 May 2008)

Has anyone used the black sand before, any pros or cons would be appreicated.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=191

With a layer of one of the following also...

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1120


http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=190


----------



## Steve Smith (4 May 2008)

Not used that black sand, but I've used the Hagen black river sand which is nice.  Has a sort of dark grey/black look and looks quite natural.  The Eco wouldn't necessarily need topping, and looks quite nice on its own too


----------



## TDI-line (4 May 2008)

Oh, so the Eco-complete is all i would need, so no upper layer would be required. 

Is that correct? :?:


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 May 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Oh, so the Eco-complete is all i would need, so no upper layer would be required.
> 
> Is that correct? :?:



Eco-complete is a 'complete' substrate!!!      You can use it on it's own with no top layer.


----------



## Steve Smith (4 May 2008)

This pic shows just Eco-Complete in my little 27 litre tank and should give you an idea of what it looks like:

http://deviant-uk.org/pics/aquatics/Liv ... ril_04.jpg

Its a mixed grain size, with some fine and some less fine bits but evens out quite nicely I think


----------

